# BlackBerry Video issue



## xBruce88x (Jun 4, 2011)

I guess this is the right place to put this...

I was recording a video on my BB 8310. (yea i know its old). well all was going well until someone decided to call me while the video was recording. well the phone froze right after the call and now I'm stuck not being able to view the video. it seems to have split the data into two files.

one is 00134.3GP and the other is 00134.3GP.LOCK. the .lock file is about 80mb (the size it indecated the video at just before the call) but the .3gp file is 0kb. I'm thinking after the recording process the .lock file info is supposed to be inserted into the .3gp file. I don't really know of a way to do that manually so i was wondering if there is anything i can do to view the video. Its about an hour long and i really don't feel like repeating what i did again to record the video (a lot of traffic was involved). A friend of mine likes our highway system here and loves it when i send video of it, and i was attempting to send one covering an entire highway from start to finish (about a 30mile stretch if highway). if anyone is in GA, USA you may be familiar with HWY 316 and the part that merges with I-85 and then going to I-285. Not to mention I was explaining how to drive a 5spd manual transmission in the video... 

well anyway... any ideas to pull the data and get a working video? I tried renaming and playing with a codec pack but no luck so far (CCCP) and i think VLC, i'm going to try another.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2011)

sounds like you might be stuck - that would be an incomplete video file in the .LOCK, a temporary way to store the data.

the problem is that since it wasnt finished, it was never converted into a standard format that software or devices can read - personally i think you may be out of luck, or at least you'll have to do some complicated stuff to get viewable video out of it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 4, 2011)

yea... I don't go to Atlanta much so I was hoping I could salvage it. well at least I got the starting point lol. It took a pic when i first hit record.






I'm gonna see if i can rename it as an mpq and somehow extract it using my starcraft file extractor thingy tool. (used to make custom maps, pull files out for themes, etc)

edit: I just noticed most of those cars are kinda old... must be a sign of the times. Our economy still blows. (I'm still driving a '96 Hyundai Elantra)


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 6, 2012)

you should report this to blackberry. looks like its a software shortcoming.


----------



## kg4icg (Apr 7, 2012)

The 8310 has been EOLed for quite sometime. I am using a Bold 9930 myself along with a Playbook.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

well that 8310 was a temporary phone back then, but it does still work and i have it laying around somewhere, It's my old reliable backup phone... I'm now using an Atrix 4G. 720P FTW! lol. I did finally manage to save some of the vid but there was no sound. The video was so low res it really wasn't worth the effort TBH. I do seem to be going to Atlanta more often this year than last, so I'm sure I'll have a chance to record more vids once I get a dash mount for the phone or something (and a 32gb microSD)

edit: i got away from BB because I found their cameras to be rather lacking.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia FTW


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Did you try just removing the .lock from the 00134.3GP.LOCK file?  3GP is the standard video format for phones, nothing special is required to play it, so maybe the .lock file is the video being record and the .lock tells the phone to not overwrite it or mess with it, but removing the .lock might make it playable.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2012)

convert the files with http://www.allaboutsymbian.com/downloads/3gpToRawAvi.zip
then 
use virtual-dub along with ffdshow and merge the two files 
select FULL Processing mode 
http://virtualdub.org/
this is where you wanna look for help 
http://www.videohelp.com/
if its nothing privet upload the parts here and ill see if I can repair them if you cant
there is nothing special todo here either 3gp is just a container the codec is probly RAW or mpeg2
most phones don't have the power todo on the fly compression to divx or h264


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

hahaha i got a nokia somewhere too. It's my backup for when i need a lot of battery talk time... and here they are.










oh and a few pics of Atlanta from a couple weeks or so ago (kinda related to this thread)



Spoiler























edit: @onemoar, I don't have the file anymore
@newtekie1, yep tried that too


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 7, 2012)

wow holy thread necromancy ...this is what I get for lurking the board at 3:30AM lol


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 7, 2012)

LOL, its ok


----------

